# Helicopter - Quick Dry



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Anyone needing their grass dried quickly should hire this guy! This happened last year but I just saw it after looking through my Prime photos and thought people would get a kick out of it. I believe they were going the extra mile in trying to dry the field in preparation for a game that night which they were inducting someone into their HOF.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2juCelWlnSI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

:shock: :thumbup:


----------



## tigertailbell (Mar 13, 2017)

Clemson did that in 2015 to some of the TAILGATE LOTS! Seemed like it rained at every home game that year and some of the grass fields that are used for parking on GameDays were swamps


----------

